# Model 3 in the wild



## B-Dogg (Apr 7, 2016)

From

http://insideevs.com/tesla-model-3-in-matte-black-in-the-wild-gallery/


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

There's that wood dash and centre console I mentioned in my video.


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

B-Dogg said:


> From
> 
> http://insideevs.com/tesla-model-3-in-matte-black-in-the-wild-gallery/


----------



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Great find but doesn't California require front plates?


----------



## jetwet1 (Apr 6, 2016)

JeffinAZ said:


> Great find but doesn't California require front plates?


Yep, though it's a fix it ticket, however if there are repeated violations it can result in more serious charges, with that said, i've been driving to So Cal for close to 30 years, even Irvine PD didn't cite me for no front plate, they did write a nice ticket for being 3 mph over the limit.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I know this is an unpopular view but the more I see of this matte finish, the more I hate it. Sorry, I guess I am just showing my age.

Dan


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2016)

I am 26 and dislike the matte finish. It gives the look of that spray on stuff everyone is doing.


----------

